# Which running apps to delete/forcestop+defintions



## Catnmouse0923 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi All! I have spent too long looking for an answer and I am unable to find one, so I am hopeful someone here will help. ok, here it is...

I have an android samsung phone. Its not the newest but its not dirt old either. I am trying to speed my phone and want more space on my phone.( no, I do not have a memory card) I want another option than to get a memory card. I did a little research and accessed the developer options and in that list clicked on running services. I want to delete/force stop most of them, however I do not want to destroy my phone in the process. How do I know which ones are important or not? I will list what is running and if you can, please let me know I can force stop these to help my phone. Or if you have an entirely different and successful approach, I would love to hear your suggestions. Thank You! I need HELPPPPP!!!! 

running services:

IPsec Service 0.91mb / 16:07:36
Remote Controls 3.5mb/ 16:08:10
Google Services 47mb/ 3:41:02
Samsung Push Service 5.1mb/ 13:117:12
SmartcardService 1.6mb/ 16:09:32
Themes 1.2mb/ 16:10:55 
*I have tried to find what they do, but I do not get an answer, I see confusion. All I want to know is " what is IPsec Service?" and " IPsec Service does x,y,z" . *Hope I was able to correctly explain that. I am beyond frustrated right now. lol


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

"*Internet Protocol security (IPSec)* is a framework of open standards for helping to ensure private, secure communications over Internet Protocol (IP) networks through the use of cryptographic security services." https://technet.microsoft.com/pt-pt/library/cc776369(v=ws.10).aspx *Important*

*"Remote control Android* devices made by Samsung, HTC, and Dell, or do screen sharing support with other Android devices." It is also a vulnerability because it is a way for attackers to enter your device.
https://www.computerworld.com/artic...-support-apps-to-control-android-devices.html *Probably disable unless it is important for you specifically*

"*Google Play Services* is a proprietary background service and API package for Android devices from Google." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Play_Services *Wouldnt exactly disable unless you have nothing related to google*

"The *Samsung Push Service* is used to provide updates and notifications for services exclusive to Samsung. Basically, what it does is display a new message or badge whenever there is an update. ... However, the Samsung Push service can also push app offers and other notifications to your phone." 
https://www.samsunggeeks.com/2015/10/25/what-is-the-samsung-push-service/ *Eah I'd keep it*

"The *SmartCard* API is a reference implementation of the SIMalliance Open Mobile API specification that enables Android applications to communicate with Secure Elements, e.g. SIM card, embedded Secure Elements, Mobile Security Card or others." https://github.com/seek-for-android/pool/wiki/SmartcardAPI *Important*

Themes are just a look. A wallpaper, a customization extra. I think moving themes take up a lot of battery and stuff. *Your choice*


----------

